# My new Cannondale Caad9 R6 bike



## kneejerk

*(Scroll down for latest updates)*
I just got me a 2008 Caad9 R6 bike to play with. I am liking it. I used to have a Cannondale 3.0 back in the early 1990's when they first showed up on the scene. I haven't ridden this one more than a mile yet. Just wanted to show off the new steed in pre-ride trim. It's a 54cm, weighed in at 19.5 lbs. w/o pedals or accessories.


----------



## jhamlin38

very nice. However, I'd lose the frame pump and stick some co2 cartridges in the bag. They inflate your tire in seconds. No problems...


----------



## lesper4

Sweet, I would also match the bottle cages up, but congratulations. i just got my 08 caad9 R5 one month ago. got roughly 100 miles on it and i am loving it.


----------



## kneejerk

and here is my first ride impression with comparison to my '07 Madone 5.2SL: 

I rode the Cannondale Caad 9 up highway 9 today. It was the first ride. I tried to mimic my seating position of the Madone. I didn't get it completely right until returning from the ride. Geometry wise the Cannondale and Madone look close with my tape measure comparisons. The Cannondale has a larger head tube and a bit higher bottom bracket placement, otherwise the frames are close in measure. I found the Control Tech handlebar better than the Bontrager I had on my Madone, offering less reach. I found the ride quality of the Cannondale noticeably harder than the Madone but lively feeling. 

My ride up highway 9 was 2 minutes slower than my last attempt on my Madone (43 minutes). I was not completely comfortable with the seating position. The Cannondale is a few pounds heavier than the Madone. I prefer the Cannondales handling character, offering a little more stability over my Madone setup.


----------



## mylesofsmyles

WAY COOL! Another satisfied CAAD9 owner. Considering what you paid for that bike, it sure is packed with a lot in terms of performance, and the ride isn't too harsh. If you find the ride still too bumpy, you can always exchange the tires for an Open Tubular; you will have nothing to gain but a smoother ride, reduced rolling resistance and better handling.

Congrats on the new 9


----------



## kneejerk

I've never tried tubulars for more than a short ride. I don't think I want to go there, unless someone wants to follow me around on my rides. 

... my second ride on the Caad9 showed me feeling slow compared to others I regularly ride with on a group ride...... I will be switching the tires and wheels, stem to look for some speed.........

I don't find the ride overly harsh, I use a padded saddle (borrowed from Bontrager/Madone), and the front of the bike does quite well at vibration damping. Feels smoother than my Cannondale 3.0 from years ago. I definitely feel the progression in development. I almost feel a little disapointed they didn't go for all out BB stiffness.!


----------



## mylesofsmyles

Open Tubular, not tubular...it is a tubular that has been retrofit to work on a clincher setup. The end result is a lighter tire that is way smoother, better gripping and faster rolling. Specialized makes two, but I think they buy them from Vittoria, who started it...it makes a huge improvement.

Noticing BB flex? We don't have BB30, but I have been pretty satisfied with the stiffness of my CAAD9 frame. Maybe it is your crankset...I upgraded from my original 105 to Ultegra and now to Dura-Ace, and have seen remarkable improvements in stiffness with each progression.


----------



## kneejerk

Dura-Ace cranks are likely not as stiff as the Ultegra (atleast I have read about that somewhere). I was getting some flex chain rub on the derailer, that is what I sense as flex, and you are right it could be the cranks, etc.... I haven't seen BB30 yet, but I don't like the idea of having pressed in BB's. Klien tried that years ago, just brings unneeded complexity.

There is a lot of weight to loose on my Caad 9 and performance to be gained. I was just a bit shocked of how much of a difference I seemed to experience on a flat ride, comparing the bike to my Madone.


----------



## CAAD9R5

*CAAD9R5 Weight Loss*

Hmmm....

You mention that the CAAD9 Has a lot of weight to lose. I have a pretty new R5 and was thinking of doing a few upgrades to make it Lighter/Faster/better.

Other than wheel/Tire upgrades what do you see the most effective upgrades? What is a waste of time and money?

I'm interested in max performance bang for the buck. 

I was thinking:

Wheels/Tires ($400-500 Combined)
Stem ($100-150)
Maybe Seatpost $??
Maybe New Bars?

How light is the stock carbon fork?

Assuming an upgrade of all these components with decent mid-pricerange upgrades, how much weight does the bike really stand to lose? Is it feasible to get it to 16.5-17 pounds or so on a 58Cm frame?

thanks


----------



## ralph1

CAAD9R5 said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> You mention that the CAAD9 Has a lot of weight to lose. I have a pretty new R5 and was thinking of doing a few upgrades to make it Lighter/Faster/better.
> 
> Other than wheel/Tire upgrades what do you see the most effective upgrades? What is a waste of time and money?
> 
> I'm interested in max performance bang for the buck.
> 
> I was thinking:
> 
> Wheels/Tires ($400-500 Combined)
> Stem ($100-150)
> Maybe Seatpost $??
> Maybe New Bars?
> 
> How light is the stock carbon fork?
> 
> Assuming an upgrade of all these components with decent mid-pricerange upgrades, how much weight does the bike really stand to lose? Is it feasible to get it to 16.5-17 pounds or so on a 58Cm frame?
> 
> thanks


16.5-17 pounds, hell yeah, my 60cm CAAD 8 in full race trim is 16.5. All I do is swap out my training wheels for my light ones.:thumbsup: 

cheers

Ralph


----------



## kneejerk

3rd ride report:

after a weeks off from riding, I made a few adjustments to the Cannondale, changing to Vittoria Zaffiro Pro tires, changed to a shorter reach stem, and headed out to test my speed on the Monday morning Western Wheelers cafe run,


----------



## carbon13

Try a new seat post for starters the cannondale post is heavy.


----------



## ralph1

carbon13 said:


> Try a new seat post for starters the cannondale post is heavy.


+1 for a new seatpost, I swapped out the original for a WCS carbon jobby and it has been the BEST upgrade for comfort ever. The ride difference was instant, and not that dear either.:thumbsup: 

Do it you won't regret it. Iam getting closer to my new frame set, it will be either a Super Six or a System Six.

Also if you like the Rubino Zafiro tyres, get a pr of Rubino Pros and try them, they are still comfortable and also quicker than the Zafiro, and again cheap as at PBK.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## Buck Satan

Holy stem angle batman!!!!


----------



## STARNUT

Red bikes are just cool.



Starnut


----------



## teffisk

getting a shallower stem and using the extra spacers you have with be an appereance and handling improvement


----------



## kneejerk

Went on another ride on the Caad 9, this time a commuting ride. Got a rear flat on the Vittoria tire I was raving about, with a sharp sliver of what appeared to be a rock. Time will tell how much more I like these tires. They feel fast so far.

A lower angled stem should be in the works for me soon. I just had that one around and it worked out getting me where I needed to be at the moment. I'll work on that! For all you posers! .......... actually I was starting to like the look of that "blast off" stem angle, it really is a nice stem (Torelli Bormio, I think).


----------



## LeDomestique

I take my hat off to these people that can feel bb flex, rear end flex, crank flex, tyre flex, etc. I honestly can't pick up any of those and IF I could feel some flex....I wouldn't know where the hell it was coming from....


----------



## kneejerk

I've done about 3 rides on the Vittoria Zaffiro Pro tires now. They are cheap folding tires that I raved about after my first ride coming from the stock Maxxis that came on my new Cannondale road bike. I have since gotten a few flat tires, possibly due to me using the bike to commute to work over relatively dirtier roads. That aside, I think the tires are still on the soft side compound wise for my tastes. Compared to the dual compound Bontragers I had on my Madone, I think I would lean toward the Bontragers for what seemed to be better durability, few punctures and speed.

I am in search of a harder compound tire. I haven't tried many. I may be headed toward the Kevlar compound that Vittoria offers in it's higher end tires..... or possibly Michelin. If that doesn't work, I'll be going back to Bontrager tires. 

I've got some miles on the Cannondale Caad 9 now. I really like the added stiffness in the frame (possibly the wheels too, I haven't put my 32 hole Velocity's on yet). The ride is noticeably harder than the smooth riding OCLV Trek Madone I left behind. I feel I have made a good trade to gain the stiffness I like for sprinting and climbing hills.


----------



## teffisk

try conti gatorskin for a stiff flat resistant tire


----------



## kneejerk

teffisk said:


> try conti gatorskin for a stiff flat resistant tire


I left a relationship with Continental tires some years ago, they used to be my favorites. I'll keep them in mind!:aureola:


----------



## kneejerk

another ride report: 

I switched to my 32h velocity wheels losing 250 grams in the process. I noticed a little more flex on steep grades out of the saddle. I'm thinking those Shimano wheels are very stiff indeed. Although, my 32hole Velocity front is 2 cross laced, which doesn't seem to bode well with the light weight tapered spokes (Sapim 14/16/14).

I've also installed an FSA 30t inner chain ring on the crank losing 65 grams in the process (the original Tiagra 30t is steel). I switched to a 10 speed chain (yes, on 9 speed), which took some fiddling and is not perfect. The 10 speed chain doesn't like shifting to the lower chain rings when in the smallest cassette cogs. I probably cut some weight with this change, I didn't measure it. I've also put on an 11x26 SRAM cassette for more speed on the downhills. I've now got a 50x11 high gear.


----------



## kneejerk

I did a local hill climb this last Saturday (low key hill climb series) up Montebello Rd. It rained on me toward the top of the hill and most of the way home. The bike got drenched. I tried my best to disperse the water with T-9 Boeshield. The next day I poured out some ounces of water from the rim cavities, having to remove the tires. The hubs on the WH-R500 wheels took on a lot of water and crud, needing a repack. The pedals I will regrease today, although I don't see any clear evidence the water got in there (I just don't want to have the bearings fail some time soon). I may be over doing it a bit with the after rain ride maintenance, I have seen too many bikes goto hell when corrosion sets in.

I'd be lying if I said I didn't miss my lighter weight Trek Madone. So, here it goes!..............I missed my Trek Madone on a few fronts, first it's lighter (although that can be "fixed" on the Cannondale) and secondly it would have provided more comfort on the bumpy descent (the Aluminum Cannondale sure can hit the back side over the bumps). 

I didn't mention the Cannondale advantages, it's rigidity up the hill!......... and great geometry that gives me confidence on the down hill and adds to the responsiveness on the up hill.


----------



## zamboni

You can't go wrong with Mavic wheels, Montebello is a great ride just watch out for the last left hand turn short & sharp turn.


----------



## kneejerk

I haven't been using the Vittoria Zaffiro Pro's all that long. The impressions I am getting of them are that they are a decent tire offering a good fast ride. The rubber offers plenty of grip in most conditions, even in the wet. I have gotten a few flats on them. The rear tire has suffered a few cuts, one of which is almost enough to warrant replacing the tire. Which I will be doing. I have ordered up some Michelin Pro2 Race's. Hoping that the Michelin rubber will hold up better to resist cutting.

It is now just about March of '09 and I am still running the Zaffiro Pro's with the few cuts in the tires as I have reported. They have not increased in size nor are they bulging substantially. I'd guess I have around 2k miles on these tires now, the rear is getting thinner in tread. The Winter has definitely slowed the amount of wear on them, due to the lower heat and some wet road conditions. These tires are nice for the Winter cold. In the Summer heat they didn't hold up well and cut easily for me. I hear Michelin has the hardest rubber, I will be headed there come Summer!


----------



## iron048

I suppose it depends on where you ride, but I've got a pair of Michelins (Krylion Carbon) on my fixed bike. I've had them for around two years and I've only ever had two punctures with them.

I'm after a CAAD9 at the moment as well, so I'm really envious. Cool ride!


----------



## kcinjp

kneejerk said:


> I've done about 3 rides on the Vittoria Zaffiro Pro tires now. They are cheap folding tires that I raved about after my first ride coming from the stock Maxxis that came on my new Cannondale road bike. I have since gotten a few flat tires, possibly due to me using the bike to commute to work over relatively dirtier roads. That aside, I think the tires are still on the soft side compound wise for my tastes. Compared to the dual compound Bontragers I had on my Madone, I think I would lean toward the Bontragers for what seemed to be better durability, few punctures and speed.
> 
> I am in search of a harder compound tire. I haven't tried many. I may be headed toward the Kevlar compound that Vittoria offers in it's higher end tires..... or possibly Michelin. If that doesn't work, I'll be going back to Bontrager tires.
> 
> I've got some miles on the Cannondale Caad 9 now. I really like the added stiffness in the frame (possibly the wheels too, I haven't put my 32 hole Velocity's on yet). The ride is noticeably harder than the smooth riding OCLV Trek Madone I left behind. I feel I have made a good trade to gain the stiffness I like for sprinting and climbing hills.


The Michelin Krylions have pretty good puncture protection and it's a reasonably stiff ride (compared to GP4000s, Diamante pro light, veloflex masters) if that's what you like, but it's much pricier than rubinos or the zaffiros. I've not had a chance to use bontragers. And yes those cheap cheap shimano wheels are sufficiently stiff, to my shock as well hence subduing the urge to upgrade to better training wheels. Reference: I ride a CAAD8.


----------



## cyclust

It sounds to me like you should have sold the madone first, then put the money you spent on the CAAD9 with the madone funds together and bought a system 6. It would have given you the lightness of the madone, the smooth ride of the madone and the stiffness of the CAAD9. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## kneejerk

cyclust said:


> It sounds to me like you should have sold the madone first, then put the money you spent on the CAAD9 with the madone funds together and bought a system 6. It would have given you the lightness of the madone, the smooth ride of the madone and the stiffness of the CAAD9. Just my 2 cents.


Yes, your mind is working well. Although my mind was in trying Aluminum again and going cheap (don't tell the ladies!).


----------



## CHL

Hi Kneejerk:

Montebello Road has some serious grades, especially at the bottom and at the top. I rode up that way with my Super Six and I must concur with you. The descent can be very hairy with the sections of "bumpy" roads, even with the Six.

I've been up that way with my CAAD4 as well. While not as light as the Madone or the Super Six, like you, I definitely appreciate the stiffness of the bottom bracket, especially when pedalling off the saddle. I'm sure the Mavic offerings are great but don't discount the Campagnolo/Fulcrum offerings as well.

Hope to see you around the local roads (a white CAAD4 and a white Super Six with a Pig Horn on the handlebars).

CHL


----------



## Lance#8in09

LeDomestique said:


> I take my hat off to these people that can feel bb flex, rear end flex, crank flex, tyre flex, etc. I honestly can't pick up any of those and IF I could feel some flex....I wouldn't know where the hell it was coming from....


Pros ride Dura Ace cranks with no complaints at all about flex. My pure guess is that most amatuer riders imagine flex in their minds and really have no idea what they are trying to quantify. I find it hard to believe that Pro's can ride many of the exact same frames and components without complaint that you hear many guys who will never come close to racing at that level complaining about this flexing or that flexing. That's just my take on it.


----------



## kneejerk

*Moving right along*

I have new goodies to go on the Caad9:

Picked up an Ultegra 172.5 crank set, decided to put FSA 50/39/30 chain rings on. The FSA rings are working great with the 10 speed D/A chain, no spacing of rings needed as I had done to the Tiagra crank rings. The chain no longer misses the chain rings on the way down as it did on the Tiagra crank set (which is 9 speed). I went with the 50 large ring as I like that better than the 52. With an 11 tooth on the rear the gearing is similar to a 54x12 anyway. I'm hoping the added crank length (170 to 172.5) will give me some more climbing power. It has also dropped about 200 grams off the bike, with the alloy FSA chain ring bolts (of course). 

I also have Dura Ace derailleurs waiting to be installed, that should drop another 200 grams. I also have Michelin Pro 2 Races to put on soon. The Vittoria Zaffiro Pros are working well now that the Weather is cold and roads are more slick. In the summer heat they just seemed too soft and easily cut.


----------



## Nimitz

the forks unless its the premium + are really heavy...I plan to go with an Alpha Q fork. MUCH MUCH lighter.

I plan on doing soul 4.0 wheels, alpha Q fork, thompson seat post (more for adjustablity) and some different bars, only mods now are diff sadle and stem, fizik arione, and Deda stem.

Chad


----------



## fireplug

Before you bought the Caad9 did you test ride the Synapse? If you did your thoughts? Kind of stuck between the two.


----------



## kneejerk

fireplug said:


> Before you bought the Caad9 did you test ride the Synapse? If you did your thoughts? Kind of stuck between the two.


I have ridden a Synapse since owning the Caad 9. Although, very short rides around the parking lot. I found them satisfactory. I believe the Synapse is made in Asia and is likely a little heavier. Go for the Caad 9! The handlebar position is a little lower on the Caad 9, nothing a high riser stem doesn't fix. I also have a Capo I have now ridden a few times at Hellyer Park Velodrome and although it is difficult to compare, the Capo is a brut ride that makes my rear end rather sore. In this sence I feel the Caad 9 is comfortable when compared to the harder ride the Capo gives. There just may be something in "comfort Aluminum" frame shaping (I have been skeptical).


----------



## kneejerk

Here is an update of my continued attempts to get the bike into quicker trim. I am now rolling around on Mavic Ksyrium Elites, first impressions were not all that different than what I had been running, they have shaved some 150 grams per my scale readings, they definitely feel stiff and the freewheel makes a little different noise, I also carried the supplied special spoke wrench with me, I took them up and down HWY 9 for the first ride, I would say they didn't give me any speed sensations as the Aeolus 5.0's I tried did going down hill, although the stiffness seemed to give me more confidence in the corners (where the Aeolus liked to flex in the corners), standing up for accelerations seemed to be benefited by the added stiffness aswell, I hit 41mph down HWY 9 with a loose rain jacket on, I'm pretty sure that is about what I hit with my other wheels on,

I also went for a tighter block SRAM 970 cassette for that "racer" look (well I still have a triple!) which added to the weight losses (about 190 grams total with the wheel/cassette change). I swapped tires and tubes straight over to avoid them changing my impressions.


----------



## kneejerk

I am in the initial stages of trying out the Ksyrium Elite wheel set. Something rather strange that I noticed the other morning as I was heading out to a hill climb. On a steady 15mph warm up on a smooth bike trail away from almost any noises on a very calm morning. I noticed that the bike had a rather distinct noise difference with these wheels. What I believe I am hearing is the noise of these rims/nipples/spokes cutting through the air. Could it be that even at my low speed the aero effects are very prominent to the wheels spin!...... For me this was a rather new discovery. As seen in the Pro peloton, it seems to be common knowledge. I was always rather skeptical of whether all the aero components really made a difference. This seemed to me to be a striking discovery. I can't say that I was hearing any added resistance but added noise seems directly connected to it.


----------



## CHL

Hi Kneejerk:

You will absolutely notice the difference in wind noise when you switch wheels. I switched from Open Pros to Campagnolo Eurus and even at 8-10 mph, I noticed the difference. While I can't say that one is louder than the other, it's definitely a different type of noise.

CHL


----------



## surf418

kneejerk said:


> I have ridden a Synapse since owning the Caad 9. Although, very short rides around the parking lot. I found them satisfactory. I believe the Synapse is made in Asia and is likely a little heavier. Right now, I would recommend buying American as much as possible. Go for the Caad 9! The handlebar position is a little lower on the Caad 9, nothing a high riser stem doesn't fix. There just may be something in "comfort Aluminum" frame shaping (I have been skeptical).


Like fireplug, I'm also stuck between a CAAD9 5 and a Synapse 5!!!!! Would you say that the CAAD9 could be a very good all around bike? I look for a sporty bike for trainings but that could be used also for light touring (65miles/day with light bags)... 

Your opinion will be appreciated. 

Regards


----------



## kneejerk

I got around to trying a pair of Michelin Pro 2 Race tires. My first impression as I rode off was that of grip and lots of grip from these tires, maybe too much grip. I even got to try them in the wet a bit and they still seemed very grippy. They also offered more comfort than the tires I was running (Vittoria Zaffiro Pro). The supple 120tpi casing seemed to be doing its job of smoothing the bumps. I pumped them on my old Silca floor pump 140psi. rear and 130psi. front before I left. I was actually a little disapointed in them. My gut impression was that the Vittoria's I was running offered a little more speed, but impressions can be very wrong as you may know.


----------



## CHL

Kneejerk:

I actually had the same feeling in regards to the Pro2 Race. It's been years since I've used anything but a Michelin and I was a bit disappointed in the Pro2 Race. I felt it had the same grip as the original Pro Race but felt very mushy unless I kicked up the pressure really high. I constantly ran the tires @ 120PSI.

The last nine months, I've been running the Pro3 Race and have been pleasantly surprised. I now run 110PSI all the way around or 105PSI in the front and my tires don't feel mushy at all. Grip is about the same in my opinion, although I've never really pushed it in the corners with either tire. I do feel that the new Pro3 Race roll more easily than its predecessor at lower pressure. To boot, the lower pressure makes for a far more comfortable ride.

CHL


----------



## kneejerk

Thanks for the tip CHL! I may try the Pro 3's next, although I may head to the Krylion Carbons first.

The Pro 2 Races are very impressive at smoothing the ride...... My Caad 9 is riding just as smooth as I remember my Trek Madone to be! 




CHL said:


> Kneejerk:
> 
> I actually had the same feeling in regards to the Pro2 Race. It's been years since I've used anything but a Michelin and I was a bit disappointed in the Pro2 Race. I felt it had the same grip as the original Pro Race but felt very mushy unless I kicked up the pressure really high. I constantly ran the tires @ 120PSI.
> 
> The last nine months, I've been running the Pro3 Race and have been pleasantly surprised. I now run 110PSI all the way around or 105PSI in the front and my tires don't feel mushy at all. Grip is about the same in my opinion, although I've never really pushed it in the corners with either tire. I do feel that the new Pro3 Race roll more easily than its predecessor at lower pressure. To boot, the lower pressure makes for a far more comfortable ride.
> 
> CHL


----------



## El Guapo

I weigh between 155-163 depending on time of season. I used to consistently run my ProRace 2's at 95 front/100 rear and LOVED the traction and noticed absolutely NO reduction in speed. 

As for the Ksyriums, mine make a distinct whoosh, whoosh sound at speed. More noticeable than the round spokes on my Protons.


----------



## acckids

surf418 said:


> Like fireplug, I'm also stuck between a CAAD9 5 and a Synapse 5!!!!! Would you say that the CAAD9 could be a very good all around bike? I look for a sporty bike for trainings but that could be used also for light touring (65miles/day with light bags)...
> 
> Your opinion will be appreciated.
> 
> Regards


Go with the Synapse 5. The aluminum Synapse 5 frame is made in the USA. It is a fast performance bike that minimizes saddle to handlbar drop, takes fenders with 25c tires and bigger tires w/o fenders. Fender eyelits on rear dropouts and fork dropouts. It uses long reach(std) brakes to allow bigger tires. It is a great bike period for the money. Super all around bike. Light touring? Probably a seatpost rack that would allow a decent size bag to hold lunch and some extra gear. I like both the CAAD9 and Synapse looks but the Synapse is how most of us ride. Not sure about the crank but I think the Synapse 5 is $100 cheaper than the CAAD9.


----------



## zamboni

Caad 9 also made here in PA and in term of performance I think caad has the advantage over Synapse.


----------



## kneejerk

*moving right along 6/22/2009*

Still riding this Caad9 bike. I am making changes again to my riding position, due to struggles with "hot foot" and increased flexibility. I am likely going to ditch the high riser stem soon (aestheticians rejoice!) and bring back a setback seat post. 

Added 09/29/2009: My struggles with "hot foot" seem to be related to hard cycling shoe soles, I am experimenting with softer insoles. Aswell as moving my seating lower and further back. 

I have picked up those Michelin Krylion Carbon tires and find them to be very similar to the Pro2Race in ride quality. Which I don't think I will be switching from Michelin any time soon! Again, I pump them to 120-130psi for best feel.

I am going to put on the Dura-Ace rear derailer and a new chain soon.

I fancy a full carbon bike some times, but then I like riding smooth roads anyway!


----------



## kneejerk

latest update:
I have given up on the Ksyrium Elites. I found them less efficient than my 32 hole Velocity custom wheel set when out of the saddle and climbing (which I tend to do a lot). Which leads me to believe that my previous praise of the Mavic Isopulse lacing design may not be effective (based on my previous use of a Bontrager set with the radial lacing on the non-drive side, which I recall was more positive although it had 4 more spokes in there). Either way, I don't think I will try another rear wheel design that uses radial laced spokes on either side. I feel it wrongly effects the tortional stability.

My bike likely weighs in around 19lbs. without spares. It's still some 2 to 2.5 lbs. heavier than higher end carbon rides. I don't think that is much of a difference to pursue changing. I crave a nice full carbon fiber ride sometimes, mainly to try and smooth the ride out some more, I also am curious to compare the Synapse alloy but then I see it uses long reach brakes, the new Caad8 looks appealing,..........._just motivating myself here_


----------



## mikefm101

Kneejerk,

Nothing of consequence to add here except this is an interesting thread. The updates are appreciated. 

I bought a 2008 CAAD9-5 this spring when retiring a 25 year old Univega. Been very happy with it. Largely stock except I had the triple changed to a compact double I tried on a Specialized that I sometimes regret doing on the hills in New England. 

I do wish I had your sensitivity to changes in wheels, etc., but am otherwise happy to see another satisfied rider. Your thread is making me think about what I might do to mine in the spring.

Mike


----------



## shortyt

I had to change out my Vittorio tires I was getting a flat every time I rode. Riding with Mich. Krys. now.


----------



## kneejerk

update 4/20/2010: Well I am still riding and seemingly getting stronger and stronger out there, I've done a few competetive events and am feeling energized "ready to race". My latest change to the bike was switching the Velocity rims for IRD Cadence, I also switched the front wheel lacing to 3x with 15 gauge spokes, I'm using Krylion Carbon tires out back and Pro2race up front (good combo!). I lost another 80 grams (if I recall) in this latest rim swap (also courtesy of a change to FSA rim strips!). These new IRD rims are harder than the Velocity which made me switch the front brake pads from soft Kool-Stop Salmon to a Blk. Jagwire (I think). The IRD rims are a bit narrower which has me pumping the tires well (as I always do anyway, usually atleast 130psi.). 

As I am getting stronger "out there" I am gravitating to a more "traditional" seating position on the bike. Moving my cleats forward on shoes, sitting a little further back. One thing I have found is key is getting the seat height just right (and a comfortable pirch on the saddle) to allow me to (shall I say!?) sit and spin efficiently! 

And I end with praise for the Caad 9 geometry, I just love flying down hills on this frame/fork/bike. Stable, predictable and fast come to mind! Thank you Cannondale!

I was fighting a bit of a clicking noise I had trouble diagnosing for a while. I thought it was the cassette, the chain, the freewheel........ then it turns out I just had the BB set a bit too tight (pinching the bearings!). All smooth and silent right now.


----------



## kneejerk

?????????


----------



## kneejerk

I'm searching for more saddle comfort. I'm currently using a WTB Rocket V with some decent results. I have switched my commuter to the larger WTB Pure V with also good success. I may switch to the Pure V on the road bike, it seems to fit me better and offer more comfort for longer outings. This is significant to me because I had previously not embraced the "relief channel" style seats. If I could get a hold of a new Fizik with the Versus (relief channel), I bet that would be even better.

...... and on the "dreaming" list: a set of carbon clincher wheels, likely from Reynolds or Easton and some lighter pedals, maybe 7900 Shimano (so I don't have to change my cleats, and can still use my other bike with the same shoes)..... oh and a possible frame set change to a CR1 (I guess I shouldn't post that on the Cdale forum!)..... I also dream of trying a lighter weight 10x2 group, via SRAM....

(updated 1/28/2011): I was close to pulling the trigger on the Easton Carbon clinchers but, decided to try a SRAM 2x10 setup with a FSA compact crankset........ coming soon!...... I imagine it should cut 1 lb. off the bike (a guess). Also, I've been experimenting with lighter weight pedals on my commuter bike, which has me really scratching my head..... so, I have lighter pedals and shoes in mind.


----------



## kneejerk

*Rival transformation complete!*

Just back from my first ride with SRAM Rival drivetrain installed. FSA Energy crankset with 50/36 gearing, 11x28 cassette out back. My scale tells me I lost 0.6lbs (that brings it to 18.4lbs without the spares). That is less weight savings than I had expected, most of which came from the lighter shifters and crank.

On my first outing I was a little hesitant with the shifting. I didn't drop the chain ever, I did wonder how cross chained I was a few times. I didn't notice any performance change. The clicking noises are a little different. Overall I'm liking it. Wed. I'll try climbing some proper hills.

Next modification is light pedals/shoes.

I've had my current tires on there for I don't even know how long. I'll be changing them out soon. I really like the combination of Krylion Carbon on the rear with anything else (light) on the front. Although, my next tire combo with be with a Lithion (60tpi.) on the front. After that (which maybe another year and a half!) I may try some other brand tire (luv u Michelin!)

The WTB Rocket V seems to be working for me. Still dreaming of trying a Fizik though.

Did around 4k ft. of climbing today and getting more comfortable with the SRAM double tap. I haven't seen a downside to my change as of yet. I can't say I felt any faster, my fitness is maybe not the greatest right now. I did notice that the brake levers are shorter on the SRAM compared to my old Shimano, also the carbon levers are maybe a little slippery in comparison (maybe just the contour change). So, maybe I did loose a little front brake power, I'll just have to pull a bit harder. I like how the shift levers can be pulled inward toward the handlebar during shifts, this seems to make the small to big front chainring gear change easier. Another thing I get concerned about a little is that when I am braking on the hoods I almost pinch two fingers to the handlebar due to the rather large shift paddles, lucky no pinch yet. The effort my fingers need to apply to the levers for "upshifts" (increases in cable tension) is a bit higher than with Shimano but, partially offset with the ability to move the lever toward the handlebar (always, there are compromises). Sram shifters are cool.


----------



## kneejerk

Look Keo Max pedals on and ready to try.

In an effort to shave as much rotational weight as possible I have just installed Look Keo Max pedals and put the cleats on new Pearl Izumi Select shoes. This has shaved 210 grams compared to my Nike shoes with Shimano R540s. This light bulb has gone off for me after I tried a set of plastic platform pedals on my commuter bike (noting average speeds on numerous consistant trips) and have noticed a 1/2mph (or so) average speed increase with the 150 gram pedal weight difference. 

I can't wait to try my latest weight loss.

2/28/2011: First ride out on the Keo's and I would have to say I noticed the almost 1/2 lb. I lost at my feet. Too bad I was struggling with the "floating" cleats the pedals came with, worrying about unclipping when out of the saddle and not caring for "float". One ride on floating cleats was enough, Fixed (black) Keo cleats already installed for the next ride out!

3/9/2011: Pics below show Serfas Seca tires on and ready to try, just got a little bored of the Michelin and found these value tires and gonna try them out.


----------



## kneejerk

Serfas Seca Tire in the wet review: As it was a little wet outside yesterday and it has been a wettish Winter, I needed to get some riding in. So I set out on wet roads on my road bike heading to a local climb to test my fitness (and equipment, I guess). This being my second ride on my Serfas Seca tires. The front is the Comp the rear is the dual compound RS, both in 23mm width and folding beads. 3 miles up the 7 mile climb I suffered a front puncture from a small rock. I was having to ride through quite a lot of tiny rock debris on the side of the road, the tires seemed to be holding a lot of it (concerningly) on the tread as I climbed and eventually I heard that dreaded hissing sound. So I replaced the tube and pumped it with my frame pump and decided to head back toward home. I do carry 2 spare tubes (and a patch kit) but, I felt that was enough drama for me today. When I got home I inspected my tires further and found a larger cut on the rear tire and removed a small rock imbedded, luckily that didn't puncture (the rear tire having an extra puncture resistance belt under the tread). The rear tire suffered a larger cut than the front. I was left with the feeling that in these conditions I either need a tougher tire or stick to my commuter bike with 26x1.5" and more durable tires (and less pressure inside, 75psi). Not sure how my beloved (maybe) Michelin Krylion Carbon tires would have held up to the conditions. So my impressions of the Serfas Seca tires after the second ride are not that great. The Comp tire will be finding a home on my track bike (where I don't think I need much puncture resistance and it's light weight 185gms. will fit nicely). I guess I will run the rear tire for a while longer, maybe switching it to the front and putting my Krylion Carbon on the rear. Just when I thought I wanted to try a steel road bike as a second road bike, I'm hit with the grim realities of skinny road bike tires..... not sure if I am willing to sacrifice performance for heavier more durable tires........ humm.


----------



## CHL

How did you like the ride quality of those tires? Did they roll smoothly and easily? How did they stick to the road while cornering? 


chl


----------



## kneejerk

CHL said:


> How did you like the ride quality of those tires? Did they roll smoothly and easily? How did they stick to the road while cornering?
> 
> 
> chl


I have only ridden them on a few rides so far, 80 miles total. The grip and ride quality is very good. The casing is supple, similar to the Michelins that came off for them. I think they may roll a bit slower but, that is just a suspicion.


----------



## kneejerk

Almost back to back Michelin tire comparison today. As the Weather today turned out to be almost a copy of my ride on Monday that resulted in a poor review of my rather cheapo Serfas Seca road tires. I chose to put on a brand new Michelin Krylion 23mm tire on the rear and a brand new Michelin Lithion II 23mm tire on the front and headed out on that same 7 mile climb to see what would happen. I encountered pretty much the same wet road conditions and found the Michelin rubber did a much better job of puncture resistance and both tires suffered no cuts at all. They gripped well, although probably a little less than the Serfas rubber. But, with the Serfas rubber cutting and picking up more rocks..... I'll take that trade off and ride more cautiously. I'll take puncture resistance over grip any day..........thanks Michelin! 

I think I will be ordering a back up set now that these are in use (I actually had them in storage for almost a year now, as the other Michelins I was running lasted me so long). 

I wouldn't recommend the Michelin Krylion on the front as they tend to be a bit slick up there. The Lithion I am running in the front is listed as a 60tpi and seems to be just fine for a front tire. The Lithion tire measures 24mm in width (as new and inflated).

two things I don't like to skimp on: tires and chains


----------



## kneejerk

Trying a SRAM 1090R chain after my Dura-Ace chain has worn to 1mm on my Park CC-3 wear gauge. 

I was expecting a large drop in weight with the hollow pin and plate chain and only measured a 10 gram difference (SRAM being the lighter but, newly clean). Hopefully that means I will see more life out of this SRAM chain. I'm also using my first "quick link" type master link. 

After a ride out only thing I have noticed is a little more noise coming from the chain compared to the Dura-Ace chain it replaced.


----------



## CHL

Hi kneejerk:

How long did the DA chain last? I run DA 7801 chains on both my Shimano and SRAM equipped bikes. Both have over 2K on them and shift smoothly. Switching to these hollow pin/plate chains won't accomplish much in terms of weight reduction. I hope it lasts as long as the ubiquitous DA chains, which are problem free. I refuse to use those one time chain pins. I'm a huge fan of the Connex connectors (multiple use and ubber easy to remove).

It's probably been said before but wheels and tires will have the greatest impact on your ride. Those stinking Pro 3 race don't last at all but I love the ride quality. Going to an ultra lightweight wheels has its own set of problems as well. My Rolf Prima Elans (1350 grams AS ADVERTISED) aren't as stiff and don't brake as smoothly as my Campagnolo Eurus (1600 grams - NOT AS ADVERTISED). Overall, unless I'm going up something that kills (Hicks Road, Redwood Gulch), I ride my Campagnolo Eurus.

Would love to test ride a set of Enve1.45 with Alchemy hubs. Supposedly, it's the lightest most aerodynamic "clincher" on the market.

C


----------



## kneejerk

CHL said:


> Hi kneejerk:
> 
> How long did the DA chain last?


I stopped keeping track of how long they last. I know they last longer than the cheaper Shimano chains. I'd guess it's in the 4 to 7k mile range. I've seen as little as 1k with the cheaper Shimano chains. 

I highly recommend you get a chain wear checker. I use the Park CC-3 gauge. I recommend letting the 10 speed Shimano chains wear to the 1.0mm indicator. 
If you replace the chains before they get overly worn (stretched) you should be able to preserve shifting performance longer with a given gear set. Otherwise you can just let it get more and more worn until you need to replace all the worn gears and chain together, which can be risky in judging when the chain may break on you.

I've been a little hesitant to try the "quick" style chain links as I'm afraid it may fail out on the road. I have never had a problem with a properly installed Shimano style rivet pin, I think that method is very strong but not fool proof.

Sounds like you are a South Bay rider (as I am).


----------



## gus68

CHL - I also am a big fan of the Pro3s but dont like the wear rate. A friend talked me into the Michelin Pro Optimums. They have the same feel with a better life. The problem is they are heavier and only come in 25s. I run about 110PSI anyway so the reduced PSI due to the 25s wasnt an issue to me, theoretically, the 25s roll better than 23s at the same PSI. Also, I just got some new wheels which are about 400gms lighter so I didnt even notice the weight. 

Anyway, food for thought.


----------



## kneejerk

4/23/2011:

I've picked up a Raleigh Grand Prix steel bike to play with, just to put to rest my curiosity about steel bikes. It's got a different feel to it forsure but I wouldn't say the comfort level is much better than my Caad 9. I've had to stretch myself out a little more on the Raleigh bike which I may duplicate on the Caad9 when I get back to riding it. The Raleigh having kind of a low and long setup (I guess it's classic RR geometry). My lower back wouldn't stand for that geometry a few years ago. Feels good to get my flexibility back to where I can look like a "racer" again. The Raleigh geometry here is rock stable at speed making fast descending and riding with no hands a piece of cake. 

link to my other post about the Raleigh http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=3317725&posted=1#post3317725


----------



## kneejerk

kneejerk said:


> *(Scroll down for latest updates)*
> .


..... my Caad9 adventure has ended.... bike is sold.... I have moved onto something heavier, I like to call it "Heavy Metal".... maybe I'll get a full carbon fiber bike again someday, otherwise I'm loving the super stable geometry of my new Raleigh Grand Prix (Heavy Metal and all), farewell Caad9, you were a great ride! (my Caad9 fork was labeled 43mm rake instead of the geometry charts 45mm listing, that may have changed handling character a bit, as others have noted),

link to more on my Raleigh purchase: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=3317725#poststop


----------



## kneejerk

(update): since selling my Caad9, and riding the Raleigh steel framed bike, I have noticed struggles in climbing hills, so I decided to pick up a cheap (inexpensive) Nashbar Aluminum frame and throw some parts on it and see how it compares, it's a half pound heavier than my Caad9 was and feels a little rougher over the bumps, otherwise it is well behaved and has good geometry for me,.... all this bike switching is making me want a high end carbon fiber frame again so I can get up them hills faster, weight really matters, a few pounds is worth minutes on climbs,


----------



## CHL

Don't go crazy on the high end carbon frames. Climbing is about generating a sustained effort for extended periods. Your diet and training/riding will get you up the hills quicker and easier. Just because it's easier doesn't mean it won't hurt. All my fastest ascents have been on my CAAD9, instead of my Super Six, which has lighter wheels.

Chl


----------



## kneejerk

moving onto a Scott CR1 now
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/scott/cr1-wobbly-geometry-speed-266168-post3648735.html
....and my other bike the 2011 Raleigh Grand Prix
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/other-builders/raleigh-anyone-198585-post3317725.html


----------

